

Flurry iOS analytics: "the sale of virtual goods is overtaking advertising" - qwzybug
http://blog.flurry.com/bid/48418/Madison-Avenue-and-the-Land-of-Make-Believe

======
mironlulic
It will be interesting to see how virtual currencies evolve and compete with
more traditional economies. There's an interesting Q&A on Quora about Facebook
emerging as a global currency: [http://www.quora.com/Does-Facebook-Credits-
have-the-chance-t...](http://www.quora.com/Does-Facebook-Credits-have-the-
chance-to-become-the-worlds-first-global-currency)

------
cap10morgan
This is one of those "I'm not like most people" moments. I find advertising SO
much less annoying than paying for nothing. If you had asked me if this model
would have caught on a few years ago, I'd have laughed at you. Shows what I
know!

Is the real dynamic here one of peer-pressured purchases? Or is it more subtle
than that?

